# My "Inside Source" say Lakers are trying to trade.....



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Okay...heres the deal. My friend's neighbor is the brother of Mickael Gelabale. My friend and his GF went to last nights game for free due to this hookup and was able to go down to the locker rooms and meet players from both teams (im trying to get in on that for next game). 

So the story it that the Lakers are trying to trade Adam Morrison to make room for this guy on the roster. Evidently Mickael has been playing against Kobe 1v1 a lot in practice and Kobe is leading the charge to make this happen.

Take it for what its worth, if I get any more clarity on this issue I will post it here...


Yes I too role my eyes on this type of "inside info" but ya never know....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My "Inside Source say Lakers are trying to trade.....*

Why do we need to trade Morrison to make that happen?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: My "Inside Source say Lakers are trying to trade.....*

try and dump Sasha first


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: My "Inside Source say Lakers are trying to trade.....*

Pssh. The Lakers would try and trade Morrison for a bong and a box of grits.

I would, anyway.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: My "Inside Source say Lakers are trying to trade.....*

I like Gelabale, he's definitely a P-Jax type of guy. But, even with Morrison coming off an impressive summer league campaign what exactly are they going to be able to get for him? A mid-2nd in 2016, maybe? I would like to see the Lakers keep him around for at least one full season to see if he can carve out a niche for himself with this bench unit. It's not like either of them are real difference makers in the grand scheme anyway.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: My "Inside Source say Lakers are trying to trade.....*



Cris said:


> Why do we need to trade Morrison to make that happen?


Correct, they don't *NEED* to, but they are trying to get out of as much luxury tax as possible. Trading Ammo is only going to bring back the same in salary so it doesn't make sense for him the be the guy, unless they are trading him to a team that is seriously under the cap. 

Otherwise, just sign gelabale to a non guaranteed contract and see if he works out. If so, keep him. If not, release him. I'm not sure what the deadline is for those, but it will give the team enough of an evaluation period.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont see any way the Lakers trade Morrison. The only way it makes sense for the Lakers is if we dont have to take back any salary, i.e. a future 2nd round pick from someone under the cap. Or if they trade Morrison for a smaller expiring contract.

There is no need to trade a player to make room for another on the roster. 


Morrison looked like garbage on Wed.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wait, I want to apologize....While all of this could not be true I was wrong about which player it was about in the first place!

*This is about keeping Thomas Kelati NOT Mickael Gelabale.*

My apologies...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So a friend Mickael Gelabale's brother told you about keeping Thomas Kelati? He would sign for peanuts anyways, so why would we trade anyone.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Wait, I want to apologize....While all of this could not be true I was wrong about which player it was about in the first place!
> 
> *This is about keeping Thomas Kelati NOT Mickael Gelabale.*
> 
> My apologies...


****ing DaRizzle... :smackalot:

i am surprised that it's not Gelabale. I guess Kelati must really be showing something in practice.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> My friend's neighbor is the brother of Mickael Gelabale.


Well if you cant trust that source who can you trust?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im rolling the dice baby...If there is any truth to this I get eternal rep! :banana:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> So a friend Mickael Gelabale's brother told you about keeping Thomas Kelati? He would sign for peanuts anyways, so why would we trade anyone.


No, my friends neighbor is brother to Kelati

Gelabale is in no way connected to this crapshoot rumor


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> So a friend Mickael Gelabale's brother told you about keeping Thomas Kelati? He would sign for peanuts anyways, so why would we trade anyone.


:rofl:


----------

